# Peco N scale track



## G1-L Tech (Dec 7, 2016)

Can anyone out there tel me the actual width of N scale Peco track, not the centre of the rails, but the ACTUAL width, from tie edge to tie edge, I know the centre is 9 mm( whatever that is,....I'm a niches guy), help!
Thanks.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Tie width*



G1-L Tech said:


> Can anyone out there tel me the actual width of N scale Peco track, not the centre of the rails, but the ACTUAL width, from tie edge to tie edge, I know the centre is 9 mm( whatever that is,....I'm a niches guy), help!
> Thanks.


 G1-L Tech;

I don't have Peco N-scale flex track, (I use Micro Engineering for visible track, and Atlas for hidden track.) but I do have some of their turnouts. The tie-end-to-tie-end dimension is 11/16"+ a smidge 1/32nd"? This was measured at the throat end of the turnout and should be the same, or at least very close, to the tie length on Peco's flex track. This works out to ten N-scale feet. FYI Atlas ties measure the same, Micro Engineering's ties are nine scale feet, which is a common length of a prototype tie. The nine millimeters you refer to is the track gage. The distance from the inside surface of one rail-head to the other. This is where N-scale gets its name N (for nine mm.) gage.
I'm curious, why do you need this measurement?  

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## G1-L Tech (Dec 7, 2016)

Thank you Traction Fan, I made a guess and thought that it would be very close to 11/16, I figured around 11.55/16, which translates to, I think, 23/32 or 47/64, as to why I need this measurement, I guess you could say I'm, what they'd call an eccentric, or as my wife says, weirdo, im quite particular on my sizing and measuring, to the point of being ' anal' about where I plan to lay my track before I actually lay it down, usually research and beat it to death, so that's why I needed the actual measurement. Thanks.


----------

